
Support for native Go versioning is now in tip - hellcow
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-dev/a5PqQuBljF4
======
tapirl
I found versioning Go is very easy to use and I think versioning Go will help
Go accelerate the tendency to become more popularly.

